# Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300



## quathutcongnghiep (13/10/21)

*Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300*
*Quạt hút công nghiệp Dasin* là sản phẩm được dùng để cấp không khí trong các tầng hầm, hút không khí ô nhiễm và giảm nhiệt độ phòng máy, hút các tạp chất trong công nghiệp, Quạt hút Dasin kết hợp với ống gió công nghiệp chất liệu Simili cao cấp dùng để vận chuyển hay cung cấp không khí, có thể di chuyển mang vác và tháo ra đơn giản độ bền cao được các công trình tin dùng nhiều.:Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300
_Thông số kỹ thuật  – technical specificati_

Điện Áp: 220V/50HZ
Công suất :296w
Vòng quay của cánh/phut :2890
Lưu lượng gió : m3/h :4900
Độ Ồn: =65
Tốc Độ Gió : 431
Kích thước: 341x355x400
Xuất Xứ: Việt Nam
*Thông tin Về Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300*
Hiện quạt hút công nghiệp Dasin có 4 mã hàng với các kích thước khác nhau:

Quạt hút công nghiệp TGP – 0615
Quạt hút công nghiệp KIN  – 200
Quạt hút công nghiệp KIN – 300
Quạt hút công nghiệp KIN  – 500
Toàn bộ sản phẩm Quạt hút mang thương hiệu Dasin được khẳng định là bền và ổn định nhất thị trường hiện nay với cam kết bảo hành 2 năm cho sản phẩm, không bị ăn mòn hay oxi hóa trong mọi môi trường nhờ sơn tĩnh điện, motơ Quạt hút công nghiệp Dasin được bịt kín lên có thể hút được hầu hết các tạp chất trong công nghiệp, sản phẩm có thể vận hành luôn tục 24/7 mà không sợ quá tải, đây là  sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho các công trình thi công và nhà xưởng.
Ưu điểm của quạt hút công nghiệp Dasin kin 300
Quạt hút dasin kin 300 được sơn tĩnh điện không rỉ sét trong nhiều môi trường, cánh quạt được bọc nhựa chống va đập, quạt có tay cầm dễ dàng di chuyển, motor sử dụng 100% dây đồng





quat hut công nghiệp dasin kin 300
Sản xuất theo dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại Đài Loan, toàn bộ linh kiện được nhập khẩu chính hàng 100% từ nước ngoài
Hình ảnh về quạt hút công nghiệp dasin kin 300 





quat hut công nghiêp dasin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quat hut công nghiep dasin kin 300
Quạt hút công nghiệp kin 300 thiết kế cánh thép bọc nhựa, tăng độ bền sản phẩm





quat hut công nghiep dasin kin 300
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quat hut xach tay dasin*Liên hệ mua Quạt hút công nghiệp Dasin *
Quạt hút công nghiệp Dasin là sản phẩm sản xuất chính hãng hiện tất cả các loại giấy tờ về sản phẩn chúng tôi đều có thể cung cấp cho khách hàng:Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300

Tiêu chuẩn *ISO 9001:2008 ==> Click xem chứng nhận: Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300*
Chứng nhận hợp quy (Cục đo lường chất lượng Trung Tâm 3)* Click xem chứng nhận*
Chứng nhận chống giật cấp B *Click xem chứng nhận:Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300*
Lồng quạt sơn tĩnh điện làm tăng độ bền và tính thẩm mỹ:Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300
Dây điện nguồn chịu nhiệt cao
Cấu tạo dây đồng quấn Motor, Nhúng Vecni cách điện tốt, không làm chạm điện giúp motor sử dụng được bền hơn và an toàn cao cho người sử dụng:Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300
Độ ồn sản phẩm đều nằm trong doanh mục cho phép của TT3 và các công trình xây, cánh quạt nhập khẩu, bằng nhôm làm giảm tiếng ồn cho quạt.:Quạt Hút Công Nghiệp Dasin Kin – 300
Quạt công nghiệp Dasin khẳng định vị thế chất lượng hàng đầu





quat hut xach tay dasin

Mọi thông tin liên quan đến sản phẩm, tư vấn, hỗ trợ kỹ thuật, báo giá và đặt hàng vui lòng liên hệ!!!!




Xem thêm >>>> quạt hút công nghiệp




*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG MẠI HƯNG ĐỨC PHÁT*
Địa chỉ: 1701, Tòa nhà Prime centre, 53 Quang Trung, p. Nguyễn du, Q. Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
*Hotline: 0936.488.457
Email: lienhe@hungducphat.com*
*Website:quatdienvietnam.vn*


----------

